# PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC mit Geforce RTX 3070 und Ryzen 7 5800X für 2.100 Euro [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC mit Geforce RTX 3070 und Ryzen 7 5800X für 2.100 Euro [Werbung]*

					Das PCGH-Ratgeber-Team hat sich dieses Mal Gedanken gemacht, wie ein Gaming-Rechner für rund 3.000 Euro aktuell aussehen könnte.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ratgeber: Gaming-PC mit Geforce RTX 3070 und Ryzen 7 5800X für 2.100 Euro [Werbung]*


----------



## RX480 (6. März 2022)

Macht Das überhaupt noch Sinn, jetzt nen überteuerten 5800x zu kaufen, wenn demnächst die Preise purzeln und ein 5700x kommt?

alternativ
Intel+schneller Ram+deutlich schnellere Graka


----------



## compisucher (7. März 2022)

Wieso überteuert?
Der 5800x liegt aktuell bei 329 €, der 12600 k bei ca. 300 € .
Beides super CPUs, die in etwa gleich schnell sind.


----------



## RX480 (7. März 2022)

AMD Said to be Releasing no Less Than Four New Ryzen 5000-Series Chips in March
					

According to yet another leak, it would appear that AMD is planning to release no less than four new CPUs in its Ryzen 5000-series this month, with the obvious headline product being the already announced Ryzen 7 5800X3D. However, details of a further three CPUs have turned up on Twitter and it...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Braucht ne 3070 wirklich nen 5800X für den Overhead?

Der 3D wird u.U. auch net so teuer:


----------

